# The best marine construction at the best price in Fl.



## BRANDONSMARINECON. (Mar 11, 2008)

hey guys i want to let everyone know that i am an independent marine contractor that has been blessed to be grandfathered into the marine construction industry. marine construction IS NOT somthing just anyone can do, you have to know everything if you plan on telling a customer your going to build him anything! We have watched docks and seawalls go up and seen them blow down we have made many changes over time and not to temp mother nature but we promise that your dock will be the last one standing!I love to see a happy customer and my only objective in life is to be respected the day i go. Please write or call (850)-200-2295


----------

